# How's the quality on Sterling JP150 guitars?



## pfizer (Apr 8, 2017)

Hey guys, need a bit of advice.

I'm currently looking for a guitar that's going to live in D-standard to C-standard, with a trem that can take some abuse. 

Currently, I'm thinking of getting a Sterling JP150 -- I already own an EBMM JP6 and the trem on it is pretty great. I was wondering if the Sterling range has improved its quality control. 

I'm also currently looking at a PRS Tremonti SE Custom, which is also great and has a pretty awesome trem system as well, but only has 22 frets and is a little awkward for me to play in classical position.


TL;DR -- Sterling JP150 or PRS SE Mark Tremonti Custom?


----------



## Rawkmann (Apr 8, 2017)

I recently ordered a Sterling James Valentine sig and sent it back. Oviously I didn't expect something comparabe to a real Music Man but the thing had too many build flaws. Bad Fretwork, buzz all over, some finish issues here and there. I was pretty bummed, 99% of the Sterlings I've played in shops were spectacular guitars, maybe I just got a lemon, but it certainly made me question my faith in the brand as I likely won't be ordering another one.


----------



## Lasik124 (Apr 8, 2017)

I recently got a JP150 in a trade.

I hate to say it, but like the post above me, its a lemon.

Its the classic import buzzy mess. 

The saddles are pretty much maxed and it still buzzes with the action quite high.

No truss rod adjustment seems to help either

I think it just needs a neck shim...maybe I'll get around to it one day

The knife edges on the trem have issues as well. The trem does not feel smooth at all

To top it all off, the finish really looks nothing like the pictures. Mine which is the Sahara burst just looks red to me.

All and all while I didn't expect it to blow my mind...I think its a shame people pay $700 for these things new...


----------



## Rawkmann (Apr 9, 2017)

Lasik124 said:


> No truss rod adjustment seems to help either


 
Same issue with the one I sent back. I'm super comfortable doing my own setups and have adjusted the truss rod on plenty of my guitars, but the one on the Sterling was fully tightened and BARELY responded to any loosening I tried. Even with the maximum amount of relief the guitar would allow, I still got nasty buzzing on frets 1-5, and the unusually high action from the 12th fret on with dead notes here and there.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 10, 2017)

The Sterlings I've played have all been very disappointing. The build is just "cheap", wonky hardware installation, mediocre fretwork, inconsistent finishes, etc. 

They do sound pretty good though, so I suppose if you find a really good deal they might be worth putting a little bit of work into, but with how affordable used EBMM stuff is, I'd just go that route.


----------



## pfizer (Apr 10, 2017)

Yeah, I figured; I've seen some used EBMM JPs that cost just a few hundred more than the brand new Sterlings.

Guess I'll give the Tremonti a try.


----------

